# Je ne peux pas lire mes messages envoyés



## lili002203 (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un soucis. Je n'arrive pas à lire les messages qui se trouvent ds la BAL Messages envoyés. Quand je clique sur un message envoyé ce phrase s'affiche: 


Le message de Julie <julie@lXXXXXX.com> concernant ?XXXXX? n?a pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger.

Pouvez vous m'aidez
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Sans doute ta connection n'a pas le d&#233;bit suffisant pour laisser le temps &#224; Mail (c'est bien Mail que tu utilises, n'est-ce pas ?) de t&#233;l&#233;charger tous les courriers...


----------



## lili002203 (18 Octobre 2005)

Oui je suis bien sur MAIL, mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que mes messages supprim&#233;s je peux les lire. Et avant je pouvais lire mes messages envoy&#233;s.
Comment pourrais je r&#233;soudre ce probleme.


----------



## pim (18 Octobre 2005)

Fouille dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Mail : est-ce qu'il te laisse une copie des messages envoy&#233;s sur le serveur ou pas ?


----------

